# Best front-end for MAME+Retroarch?



## matpower (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys, my dad brought a mini PC to use as an emulation box, I tested some emulators and it runs pretty well but we are using the keyboard+mouse combo to load the games, I decided to search for a front-end so I could skip Windows's GUI, have the artwork, game name and etc for MAME+ other consoles and control everything via Xbox 360 controller.

I tried some front-ends like EmulationStation and HyperSpin but I got hit with a few problems like EmulationStation lacking support for MAME databases(So every game keeps the short, basename) and HyperSpin needs some access to the FTP, which is donate only(Same for getting images for it, since EmuMovies also got a limit on how much you can download everyday unless you donate, I also tried to get torrents of these, I found most stuff for HyperSpin) and it is kinda hard to configure(I actually got MAME to launch and run the games, but I still need the themes, make HyperSpin accept joystick input, etc.

I actually found some other options like GameEx(But it is limited until you paid for the full version) and mGalaxy(Doesn't have support for RetroArch, which is not a big deal for me, but I kinda wanted to have few files and programs around), but I haven't tested them yet.

So fellow tempers, what do you recommend for a multi-emulator frontend?


----------



## garbanzox (Oct 29, 2014)

I use QuickPlay. It's not the prettiest app I've ever used, but it sure does work well if you're willing to put in the effort to get it all set up.


----------



## morgoth32 (Oct 29, 2014)

Game EX is the best in my opinion.
Configuration is easy compared to hyperspin.
I don'use RetroArch but if it supports command line it shoulrk with Game EX.
Limitations are for iso decompress support (launch Dreamcast, PSX iso zipped) and the 20secs nag screen!


----------



## gman666 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah Hyperspin is a pain in the ass to setup, but if you're successful, the pay off is worth it. I personally like Hyperspin's graphical interface, but I've put off Hyperspin for now, because it gets frustrating.


----------



## stephaniie (Nov 1, 2014)

just so yo know . front-end means the display for either customers, suppliers, management and employees.

Its like a user-interface and has nothing at all todo with emulators and such . 

So, please can someone come up with a better name? Actually Hyperspin is more like back-end-system where
all games, configurations etc is in the data management of the programme . not the FRONT.


----------



## garbanzox (Nov 1, 2014)

The name is appropriate. Front end is the presentation layer. It's what connects users with the back end.


----------



## stephaniie (Nov 2, 2014)

as is word, spotify, safari, firefox, all pc games, all adobe programmes, and all other programmes.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 2, 2014)

"GUI" perhaps ?


----------



## gman666 (Nov 2, 2014)

stephaniie said:


> as is word, spotify, safari, firefox, all pc games, all adobe programmes, and all other programmes.


Dude... When dealing with software, Front end is the equivalent to user-interface. It's used in client servers as well. On the backend, Hyperspin, is linking together emulators with a unified gui. Meanwhile, on the front end, it is providing the user with an interface.


----------



## stephaniie (Nov 2, 2014)

not that its total legal but what emulator is? you can look into a torrent called hyperspin projekt . itsa torrent for the frontend (emulators n configurations) you just need to get the games as well, and most systems are available as well o  torrents .

as of hyperspin i payed VIP there and at gamevideos, the guys that did videos to retro games.


----------



## matpower (Nov 2, 2014)

stephaniie said:


> not that its total legal but what emulator is? you can look into a torrent called hyperspin projekt . itsa torrent for the frontend (emulators n configurations) you just need to get the games as well, and most systems are available as well o torrents .
> 
> as of hyperspin i payed VIP there and at gamevideos, the guys that did videos to retro games.


 
I saw some torrents already configurated, but I want to make it like I want instead of getting something already done.
Also every emulator is legal, you can use an emulator for running your own made backups(Which are legal AFAIK) and homebrew, which are free.


----------



## Sefi (Nov 2, 2014)

Just be cautious with those torrents you are talking about, as they are older versions of HyperSpin and game databases.  It will work fine as it is, but if you go to update HyperSpin at all you will start to run into problems and be better off doing a fresh install instead.  Games have been renamed, new configuration programs added, new features like HyperPause, new modules for emulators, GIT now used to update HyperSpin, the list goes on and on.  

When you go to drop the games in make sure they match the older database files found in those torrents as well, or you will have so much "fun" renaming many of them.


----------



## stephaniie (Nov 2, 2014)

Sefi said:


> Just be cautious with those torrents you are talking about, as they are older versions of HyperSpin and game databases.  It will work fine as it is, but if you go to update HyperSpin at all you will start to run into problems and be better off doing a fresh install instead.  Games have been renamed, new configuration programs added, new features like HyperPause, new modules for emulators, GIT now used to update HyperSpin, the list goes on and on.
> 
> When you go to drop the games in make sure they match the older database files found in those torrents as well, or you will have so much "fun" renaming many of them.


well i done it before. i think each location of emulator had to be re-inserted, like 5min work. otherwise you had like 70 emulators /w video of each game available


----------

